# Ultimate Unit Game: Retro Edition #3 - All Rounder



## spanner94ezekiel

Well I was going to leave posting this until Saturday, but why wait? Welcome to the third installment of the Retro Edition Ultimate Unit Game! In this game you will select one unit from a codex of your choice to compete against other Heretics in both ranged and close combat to determine the Ultimate Unit. 

As of now, I only require your declaration of interest, so just post below if you wish to participate. Anybody new to the Game may want to check out the previous games, via the links posted in the Social Group.

And beware the fillers!

Participants:

- CattleBruiser
- Stephen_Newman
- The Meddler
- Romero's Own
- Grokfog
- Warsmith7752
- Xlioe
- routine
- Jace of Ultramar
- Magpie_Oz
- ChaosRedCorsairLord
- High_Seraph
- returnoftheclown
- MetalHandkerchief
- Boc
- AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (that's the correct spelling, right?)
- Zodd
- Archon Dan
- Karnax
- Iron Angel
- Biellann
- Nero Genesis
- MidnightSun
- Chaosftw


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Count me in Muthafuckers!!!

What's the rules for this occasion/points allowances etc?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I haven't fully decided on the details yet, but it'll most likely be around the 200-250 point marker. No fliers/FMCs as per usual, and I am debating whether to restrict the use of walkers - probably won't but it needs considering. And then there may be a couple of other specific unit restrictions. Note that Special Characters will be banned, but all non-Apocalypse Forge World units are permitted with their latest rules (other limitations still applying of course).


----------



## CattleBruiser

I'm in


----------



## The Meddler

Me too


----------



## Romero's Own

Hell to the yeah spanner. Count me in


----------



## Grokfog

I'm in!


----------



## warsmith7752

Could be an interesting one, with access to nearly every unit it might come down to a bit of a lucky dip but then again the whole game is based on dice. So im in.


----------



## Xlioe

Yeah I'll give it a whirl, now what to pick...


----------



## Routine

Count me in, Spanner!


----------



## Biellann

I'm in.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

I'm in, as if I'd miss out.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

I'll have another go


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I'm in.


----------



## High_Seraph

Spanner trying to hide it from me now? You will have to try harder mate! But all serious face here sign me up for another go!


----------



## returnoftheclown

Sign me up!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

All of my yes.


----------



## Routine

MetalHandkerchief said:


> All of my yes.


All of your yes are belong to Spanner?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Routine said:


> All of your yes are belong to Spanner?


They sure are!


----------



## Boc

Man... dammit... okay I'm in


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

So this thing has moved? Hah! Still found it! We can't have this thing without me, can we? So sign me up.


----------



## Zodd

I'm in, Spanner.


----------



## Archon Dan

Almost missed out because of the move.

But my troops are once again at your disposal.


----------



## Karnax

Sign me up. :grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Hmmm 18 out of a potential 32 entries. If we could grab six more entrants that would be perfect.


----------



## Iron Angel

You know I'm in.


----------



## Nero Genesis

I'm in!


----------



## Biellann

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Participants:
> 
> - CattleBruiser
> - Stephen_Newman
> - The Meddler
> - Romero's Own
> - Grokfog
> - Warsmith7752
> - Xlioe
> - routine
> - Jace of Ultramar
> - Magpie_Oz
> - ChaosRedCorsairLord
> - High_Seraph
> - returnoftheclown
> - MetalHandkerchief
> - Boc
> - AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (that's the correct spelling, right?)
> - Zodd
> - Archon Dan
> - Karnax
> - Iron Angel





Biellann said:


> I'm in.


Cough.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

My bad, could have sworn I added you to the post. Damn your ninja sneakiness :threaten:


----------



## MidnightSun

Ooh, pick me, pick me!

Midnight


----------



## High_Seraph

Why would anyone pick you mate? You know unless for who you would pick last?


----------



## Chaosftw

Is this full yet? if not I would like to partake in the festivities!

Chaosftw


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Welcome aboard! Always room for more.


----------



## Romero's Own

I could be immature and take that sentence out of context. But I'm not going to.

Looking forward for this starting.


----------



## Boc

Romero's Own said:


> I could be immature and take that sentence out of context. But I'm not going to.


Spanner clearly means there is more room in his b-hole. It's a gaping maw, and it's hunger is never satiated


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Tell me about it - the amount of stuff I've lost up there is incredible. I mean, I just sit down on like a chair or something, and - *squelch* - it's gone.

:russianroulette:


----------



## Romero's Own

It's a curse. I feel your pain spanner


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Crickets. Eating Molasses!

I know Spanner is super busy but I had to, just absolutely had to :grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

From the social group:



> For those still yet to sign up, the latest Ultimate Unit Game is ready to go! Check out the Competitions sub-forum to find out more. Warning: I will be closing entries this Tuesday!


:wink:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

OK, Tuesday's here! That means the deadline for participation in this Game is now CLOSED.

*
And here are the requirements for your entries:*
- 225 pts
- Must be a unit suitable for 40k (i.e. Imperial Armour is acceptable with the latest rules, but no Apocalpyse).
- No named characters.
- No "unlockable" units such as Command Squads, Royal Court etc.
- Must be a total of 1 Kill Point and no more.
- No Flying Monstrous Creatures or Fliers permitted.


*Here's how the rounds will work:*
- You will be drawn against a random entrant.
- Both sides will take a simultaneous shooting phase.
- Both sides will then simultaneously assault (both counting as charging unless the weapons fired prevent a charge e.g. Rapid Fire or Heavy Weapons - in this case the squad receives no charge bonuses).

*Miscellaneous:*
- Challenges are OUT.
- Overwatch is OUT.
- Morale is IN.
- Wound allocation will be random, though Look Out Sir! saves may still be made.
- You may not use any abilities or benefit from any advantages from the Movement Phase (seeing as there isn't one).
- Squads will be considered to be within minimum range. This means they are always within melta range or grenade range etc, but will count as minimum distance for things such as Conversion Beamers. Note that weapons with a minimum range requirement will be counted as in range.
- Templates deal D3+1 hits
- Small Blasts deal: 1 - No hits, 2-3 - 2 hits, 4-5 - 3 hits, 6 - 5 hits.
- Large Blasts deal: 1 - No hits, 2 - 1 hits, 3 - 3 hits, 4 - 5 hits, 5 - 8 hits, 6 - 10 hits.
- Against vehicles, templates deal 1 automatic hit, while both blasts will deal 1 automatic hit on a roll of 2-5, while a roll of 1 still misses.
- Note that these weapons can never deal more hits than there are models remaining in the target unit.
- Weapons or abilities that inflict hits along a line will automatically hit a random 20% of the target unit.


If people have any other questions, feel free to ask either here, in a PM, or in the social group.

Entries are due by this time next week (Tuesday 25th June) - if you cannot make this deadline please inform me beforehand so I can make arrangements.

_A word on filler units_ - I have not yet had the time to work these out, but I will post them up once everyone else has their entries in too. Seeing as we have 24/32 slots filled (whoop whoop, we met the target), there will be eight fillers once more. Be aware - they want your blood!

Cheers, Spanner.


----------



## Iron Angel

Whats the ruling on Hammer of Wrath on Jump Infantry?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Hammer of Wrath will work as per usual.


----------



## Chaosftw

Everything seems pretty straight forward. This question may be stupid but where do we post our unit? I assume its a PM to you Spanner but I figured I would just ask it anyway.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw

Everything seems pretty straight forward. This question may be stupid but where do we post our unit? I assume its a PM to you Spanner but I figured I would just ask it anyway.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Xlioe

Pm'ed my unit anyway and if nothing else its going to get a laugh or two. Will be very surprised if it lasts longer than one round...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Just to clarify:

Is it:
Shoot, assault, assault, assault, assault, ect. Till someone's dead.
Or:
Shoot, assault, shoot, assault, shoot, assault, ect. Till someone's dead.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Just want to clarify, you say no flying monstrous creatures, so does that mean non-flying monstrous creatures are still allowed? Also, for daemons, is the warp storm table in effect (as it is rolled for in the shooting phase)?


----------



## CE5511

Well doesnt that just suck the big one! Found this thread a day to late lol! Good luck everybody


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Chaosftw said:


> Everything seems pretty straight forward. This question may be stupid but where do we post our unit? I assume its a PM to you Spanner but I figured I would just ask it anyway.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chaosftw


Yep, PM preferably, so no one can nick anyone else's ideas.



ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> Is it:
> Shoot, assault, assault, assault, assault, ect. Till someone's dead.
> Or:
> Shoot, assault, shoot, assault, shoot, assault, ect. Till someone's dead.


Shoot, assault, shoot assault etc. Otherwise there'd be too much in favour of melee units.



returnoftheclown said:


> Just want to clarify, you say no flying monstrous creatures, so does that mean non-flying monstrous creatures are still allowed? Also, for daemons, is the warp storm table in effect (as it is rolled for in the shooting phase)?


Yes, normal Monstrous Creatures are perfectly acceptable. However, *the Warp Storm table will not be in effect.* Too many of the effects are quite crippling to a solitary squad, or are irrelevant to the game.



CE5511 said:


> Well doesnt that just suck the big one! Found this thread a day to late lol! Good luck everybody


Heh, I can make an exception - it was really a target for me to aim for in terms of how quickly I want to get the Game going. PM me a unit by all means - we can just have one less filler instead.


----------



## Nero Genesis

But spanner, you haven't given us a point limit yet!

Edit : Checked previous page. Nevermind

Edit 2:

What happens in the event of a draw. IE: both units die during the same phase.

Will there be sweeping advances?

Also do you think we could get a copy of our fight transcripts as well?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Nero Genesis said:


> What happens in the event of a draw. IE: both units die during the same phase.


Rematch!




Nero Genesis said:


> Will there be sweeping advances?


No - the phases are not strictly the same as they are in a normal game. However, any unit that fails their morale check will count as being destroyed.



Nero Genesis said:


> Also do you think we could get a copy of our fight transcripts as well?


What do you mean by this? If you mean the turn-by-turn account of your match, then I'm sure I can sort it for you.


----------



## CE5511

Ill PM my entry by tonight. A few questions though:

Dreadknights can cast powers, but can they substitute powers for ones in the rulebook?

Also what are you doing with the lurk/feed rules for tyranids?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

CE5511 said:


> Dreadknights can cast powers, but can they substitute powers for ones in the rulebook?


No


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

@CE5511:

I'm going to be ignoring Instinctive Behaviour as it doesn't work too well with the UUG setup. Which I suppose is a plus for Nids as the smaller organisms don't have to worry so much about synapse.


----------



## CE5511

Thanks for the answers guys, entry submitted. Good luck everyone


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

CE5511 said:


> Thanks for the answers guys, entry submitted. Good luck everyone


You don't need luck, you've been math hammering the last 5 games while the rest are being creative and fun, you're going to smash all of us again as usual :laugh:

But seriously, good luck k:


----------



## CE5511

@Metal:

And here I thought this was a competition 

I've toned it down quite a bit. This should be more fun


----------



## Boc

Well, this should be interesting... probably bad, but interesting


----------



## The Sturk

Entry submitted. Lets hope I get through the first round this time


----------



## Angel of Blood

This still open? Seeing as I don't actually play anymore and can't, seems like a good compromise.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Sure mate. Deadline's tomorrow evening, so just have a look at the requirements & rules and I can slot you in.


----------



## The Meddler

PM sent


----------



## Nero Genesis

So when do we find out results?


----------



## CE5511

Hey Nero, where in Cedar Rapids are you from?


----------



## Nero Genesis

Im near Kirkwood on the south side. What about you?


----------



## CE5511

Actually right across the street from the kirkwood gym at eagles pointe. Small world!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Firstly just want to say sorry for the delayed post - Virgin Media kindly decided that I didn't need an Internet connection for a couple of days. Anyhow, I have everyone's entries except for AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH and Jace I think.

If you've already sent me entries then that's my bad, and I apologise. If not, then I'll give you a day or two more. 

Meanwhile, I can post up the match-ups and then I'll reveal what player's using what unit when it comes to results.

Chaosftw vs Romero's Own

CE5511 vs Boc

Magpie_Oz vs Iron Angel

Archon Dan vs Filler #4

CattleBruiser vs AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Grokfog vs MidnightSun

Filler #3 vs Routine

High_Seraph vs Filler #2

Warsmith7752 vs returnoftheclown

Stephen_Newman vs Filler #5

Xlioe vs Jace of Ultramar

MetalHandkerchief vs Zodd

Nero Genesis vs Biellann

Angel of Blood vs The Sturk

Karnax vs Filler #1

The Meddler vs ChaosRedCorsairLord

Let me know if you spot anything amiss.


----------



## Romero's Own

Chaosftw? More like chaosftl!

I'm joking (or am i), looking forward to our match chaosftw!


----------



## Nero Genesis

Im ready for results! What foul demon will I be fighting!


----------



## Biellann

Nero Genesis said:


> Im ready for results! What foul demon will I be fighting!


Something as far removed from demon-ey as possible.


----------



## Boc

Didn't Ce551 win last time? Spanner you just want me to lose, prick!


----------



## Nero Genesis

Either way I will convert you to the greater good.


----------



## CE5511

Tau, blah 

BoC: You wont lose this match in at all! Im playing a 6 wound CC oriented unit with NO guns. If I win this competition with this rabble I will cry!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Sorry for the delay, Spanner, I'm putting my unit for this together right now.


----------



## Iron Angel

CE5511 said:


> Tau, blah
> 
> BoC: You wont lose this match in at all! Im playing a 6 wound CC oriented unit with NO guns. If I win this competition with this rabble I will cry!


inb4 a fucking wraithlord


----------



## The Sturk

Iron Angel said:


> inb4 a fucking wraithlord


I'm pretty sure Wraithknights are above the 225 point limit.

Wraithlords though...can they be grouped into units?


----------



## Archon Dan

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Archon Dan vs Filler #4


I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Good luck to all!
And Warsmith7752, see you on the battlefield...mha...haha...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhaha!

Ahem...I mean yes


----------



## Iron Angel

The Sturk said:


> I'm pretty sure Wraithknights are above the 225 point limit.
> 
> Wraithlords though...can they be grouped into units?


I dont think so, I was more making a joke about how Wraithlords are so tough they could probably win a game like this even though they are mainly cc.


----------



## Chaosftw

Romero's Own said:


> Chaosftw? More like chaosftl!
> 
> I'm joking (or am i), looking forward to our match chaosftw!


Its on like Donkey Kong son!


----------



## High_Seraph

Great a filler unit. Well I may be out again in the first round. Won't be able to settle it with ya this time Return unless we both get through the first round and get paired against each other again.


----------



## Nero Genesis

How long until the results of the first round?


----------



## Archon Dan

You need to be patient, Nero. He has to have time to do the rolling, compile the results, write a summary for each fight and post it here, with a list of next round's match-ups. It's a time consuming process, if you look back at the older games. Each round takes about a week, maybe longer, depending on how busy Spanner is with personal life off Heresy.


----------



## returnoftheclown

High_Seraph said:


> Great a filler unit. Well I may be out again in the first round. Won't be able to settle it with ya this time Return unless we both get through the first round and get paired against each other again.


We will just have to glare mencingly at each other from across the battlefield :threaten:

And that's not the attitude of the weakling servants of the corpse emperor! Your back has finally be broken, join us! :grin:


----------



## Nero Genesis

Archon Dan said:


> You need to be patient, Nero. He has to have time to do the rolling, compile the results, write a summary for each fight and post it here, with a list of next round's match-ups. It's a time consuming process, if you look back at the older games. Each round takes about a week, maybe longer, depending on how busy Spanner is with personal life off Heresy.


By no means was I being impatient. I was just wondering how long before I can stick my head back in.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I'll have the results for this round up hopefully by Monday.


----------



## High_Seraph

returnoftheclown said:


> We will just have to glare mencingly at each other from across the battlefield :threaten:
> 
> And that's not the attitude of the weakling servants of the corpse emperor! Your back has finally be broken, join us! :grin:


Glare menacingly across a battlefield?

I'M DOING THAT NOW!!!!!
I was being civil but now, I will destroy your pathetic leagions of traitors ye foul smear against the light of the empy!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I'm facing Zodd eh? Would be awesome if I knew what Zodd picked.

It's probably something winny with power armour, he tends to be very predictable.

*Radiates glare of annoyance*


----------



## returnoftheclown

*How dare you address me that way you loyalist scum! The galaxy will burn, and your souls reaped for the glory of chaos!!!*


----------



## MidnightSun

Grokfog eh? I hope you brought Flamers...

Midnight


----------



## High_Seraph

Well I know I'm either really tired or very drunk and I haven't touched alcohol yet today as I read that as rape our souls not reap.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Oh, you not heard of soul rape? All the cultists are in on it, very therapeutic...well...not for the soul in question. Unless of course they are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Nero Genesis

Well statistically 9 out of 10 beings enjoy a good soul gang bang.
Err I mean for the greater good!


----------



## CE5511

Nothing says rape quite like a chain fist in the pooper :wink:


----------



## Nero Genesis

Don't forget to follow it up with a good power fist donkey punch.


----------



## Zodd

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I'm facing Zodd eh? Would be awesome if I knew what Zodd picked.
> 
> It's probably something winny with power armour, he tends to be very predictable.
> 
> *Radiates glare of annoyance*


You are right..sort of. Kind of power armour but rather un-predictable.

And back in the Cheese-days I actually fielded an all-Gretchin/Runtherd entry.

Very Winny :laugh:

Looking forward to a good fight Metal .


----------



## returnoftheclown

Nero and CE5511
Slaanesh would be proud of you!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

OK, results will be up tomorrow evening. In the meantime I shall leave you to despair at the Filler choices I've got lined up... :spiteful:

Filler #1:



Daemon Prince of Tzeentch w/ Mastery Level 2 (Telepathy and Change)



Filler #2:



5 Necron Destroyers (1 Heavy Destroyer)



Filler #3:



10 Celestians (Meltagun, Heavy Flamer, Superior w/ Meltabombs, Power Sword, Combi-flamer)



Filler #4:



Renegade Marauder Squad (10 Marauders, 2 Brutes, 2 Meltaguns, Power Sword/Bolt Pistol, Demo Charge) _From IA: 9_



Filler #5:



I saw this and couldn't pass it up...

20 Spanna Boyz Mob (19 Shootaz, 20 Stikkbombz, Mek w/ Burna) _From IA:8_


----------



## Angel of Blood

I really, _really_ don't like the look of all that melta...


----------



## Archon Dan

Knew I should have gone with a Marine entry. Curse my wanting to try something from my newest codex.


----------



## Nero Genesis

spanner94ezekiel said:


> OK, results will be up tomorrow evening. In the meantime I shall leave you to despair at the Filler choices I've got lined up... :spiteful:


*Cue the Jeopardy Theme*

The tension is very very... tense.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'm not holding my breath. I foresee an early knockout for my last minute choice.


----------



## The Sturk

The tension is killing me.

Come on Spanner D:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Sorry, got a tad delayed - I'm about two-thirds of the way through, so results should be up by lunchtime tomorrow.


----------



## The Meddler

To pass the time, why don't we make up reasons spanner's delayed? I bet he stole some of the robo-raptor janitors from Formula Inc. and they got out of hand (silly spanner, you know they were discontinued for a reason).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Round 1 Results are finally in!*

_Chaosftw vs Romero's Own_




Chaosftw - 5x Wraithguard
Romero's Own - 5x Chaos Terminators (1x Champion w/ Power Fist and Combi-Melta, 2x Terminators w/ Power Fist and Combi-Melta, 2x Terminators w/ Power Fist and Combi-Flamer)


The first turn sees fairly even trades, with two terminators and three Wraithguard dropping respectively. However combat turns things in favour of the Chaos Space Marines, as they claim two more. The Wraithguard manage to take out one more Terminator before being wiped out.

Romero's Own moves on.


_CE5511 vs Boc_




Boc - 3 Canoptek Spyders (2 Particle Casters and 1 Gloom Prism)
CE5511 - 3 Chaos Mutilators with Veterans of the Long War and the Mark of Khorne


One Mutilator is killed by the Particle Casters before both sides get stuck into assault. Unfortunately the Spyders whiff, scoring no wounds compared to the Mutilators' EIGHT. The final Spyder is polished off next turn. And people said Mutilators suck...

CE5511 moves on.


_Magpie_Oz vs Iron Angel_




Magpie_Oz - Inquisitorial Warband
-> 2 Jokearo Weaponsmiths
-> 4 Warrior Acolytes (Carapace Armour, Laspistol, Stormbolter)
-> 3 Warrior Acolytes (Carapace armour, Laspistol, Plasma Gun)
-> 2 Warrior Acolytes (Flakk Armour, Storm Bolter, Storm Shield)
Iron Angel - 5x Triarch Praetorians (Rod of Covenant)


Two plasma gunners, one storm shield and one Jokearo are killed by the Rods. Then the Jokearo roll Penetrating Ammunition.... The firepower that ensues wipes the entire Praetorian unit, preventing Reanimation Protocols.

Magpie_Oz moves on.


_Archon Dan vs Filler #4_




Archon Dan - 10x Striking Scorpions (Exarch w/ Monster Hunter, Crushing Blow, Scorpion's Claw)
Filler #4 - Renegade Marauder Squad (10 Marauders, 2 Brutes, 2 Meltaguns, Power Sword/Bolt Pistol, Demo Charge)


The Marauders select the Heretek option, giving them Carapace Armour. Four are cut down by Shuriken fire, but the Demo Charge rolls a 6 to hit. 

Filler #4 moves on.


_CattleBruiser vs AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH_




Well what were the chances...

CattleBruiser - 30 Ork Boyz (2 Big Shootaz, Nob w/ Power Klaw)
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH - 30 Ork Boyz (2 Big Shootaz, Nob w/ Power Klaw)


So this is entirely down to how the dice treat it. Long story short the dice favoured AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH - Gained an advantage of 2 kills in the opening turn and it snowballed from there. CattleBruiser eventually flees.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on.


_Grokfog vs MidnightSun_




Grokfog - 7 Chosen (Champion w/ Bolt Pistol/Power Sword, 1x Icon of Nurgle/CCW, 1x Bolt Pistol/CCW, 2x Plasma Guns, 2x Meltaguns, Mark of Nurgle)
MidnightSun - 30 Shoota Boyz (Nob w/ Power Klaw)



The Icon Bearer is the first casualty, but four Orks are killed in return. Two more are killed in cc before the Chosen are overwhelmed by nearly four times their number.

MidnightSun moves on.


_Filler #3 vs routine_




routine - Imperial Guard Combined Infantry Squad (4 Infantry squads w/ 2 Melta-guns, 1 Flamer)
Filler #3 - 
10 Celestians (Meltagun, Heavy Flamer, Superior w/ Meltabombs, Power Sword, Combi-flamer)


13 Guardsmen are deemed to be Heretics and cleansed by the raging Sisters. However, the Guardsmen must have been even angrier, as they decimate the Celestians down to just the Superior, who flees.

routine moves on.


_High_Seraph vs Filler #2_




High_Seraph - 6 Man Ravenwing Attack Squadron (Veteran sergeant w/ melta bomb and power sword, plasmagun, meltagun)
Filler #2 - 
5 Necron Destroyers (1 Heavy Destroyer)


The trades are fairly even, as the Ravenwing keep fluffing their Plasma shots, leaving them 2 for 1 up at the end of the first turn. Slowly but surely, the Bikers win out.

High_Seraph moves on.


_Warsmith7752 vs returnoftheclown_




Warsmith7752 - Forgefiend w/ 2x Hades Autocannons and 1 Plasma Cannon
returnoftheclown - Great Unclean One w/ Greater Reward and Lesser Reward



The GUO rolls Plague Wind for its psychic power, Corrosive Breath for its Lesser Reward and Unbreakable Hide for its Greater Reward. The Forgefiend fails to inflict any wounds, and of course the GUO cannot inflict any damage via shooting in return. In cc the Forgefiend inflicts no wounds again, whilst the GUO stuns it twice (also dropping it down to 1 HP). It is then finished off in the following turn.

returnoftheclown moves on.


_Stephen_Newman vs Filler #5_

No entry has been submitted by Stephen, so the Filler moves on by default.


_Xlioe vs Jace of Ultramar_




Jace of Ultramar - 5 Legion of the Damned (Power Axe/Plasma Pistol, Heavy Flamer)
Xlioe - 33 Chaos Cultists (Mark of Khorne, Heavy Stubber, Shotgun, 2 Flamers)


The Damned manage to kill 6 Cultists before being overwhelmed by vastly superior numbers.

Xlioe moves on.


_MetalHandkerchief vs Zodd_




MetalHandkerchief - 15 Dark Eldar Wyches (2 Hydra Gauntlets, Haywire Grenades, Hekatrix w/Blast Pistol)
Zodd - 3x Obliterators w/ Mark of Khorne



The Wyches roll Grave Lotus for their Combat Drugs. 8 are dropped by the Obliterators' Heavy Flamers, with only one being wounded in return. Another is wounded while two more Wyches are downed in close combat. One Obliterator is instagibbed by the Blast Pistol, but the remaining Wyches are finished off with Plasma Cannons.

Zodd moves on.



_Nero Genesis vs Biellann_




Nero Genesis - Tau Commander (Blacksun Filter, Failsafe Detonator, Multitracker, Neuroweb System Jammer, Onager Gauntlet, Puretide Engram Neurochip, Stimulant Injector, Iridium Battlesuit, Shield Drone, Fusion Blaster, Missile Pod, Plasma Rifle)
Biellann - Leman Russ Punisher (Heavy Flamer and 2x Plasma Cannons)



Fusion Blaster, say no more. That said, the Punisher does manage to strip the Commander down to two wounds.

Nero Genesis moves on.


_Angel of Blood vs The Sturk_




Angel of Blood - Furioso Dreadnought (Heavy Flamer, Magna Grapple, Blood Talons, and a muthafuckin' Searchlight)
The Sturk - 4 Canoptek Acanthrites



The Dreadnought is Immobilised by the Cutting Rays, but manages to wound one Acanthrite twice, and another once. It then wipes the rest out in cc.

Angel of Blood moves on.


_Karnax vs Filler #1_




Karnax - 19 Kabalite Warriors (Sybarite w/ Blast Pistol, Blaster, Splinter Cannon)
Filler #1 - Lord of Change (ML 2, Telepathy, Change)



In an easy matchup for Karnax, the poison absolutely shreds the Tzeentch daemon. Just as planned?

Karnax moves on.


_The Meddler vs ChaosRedCorsairLord_




The Meddler - Inquisitorial Warband
-> 2 Jokearo Weaponsmiths
-> Acolyte w/ Plasma Gun and Carapace Armour
-> Acolyte w/ Meltagun and Carapace Armour
-> Acolyte w/ Meltagun
-> 2 Crusaders w/ Power Axes
-> 2 Crusaders w/ Power Mauls
-> Crusader w/ Power Sword
ChaosRedCorsairLord - Defiler (Power Scourge, Power Fist, Dirge Caster)



The Defiler fails to wound any with its Battle Cannon, while the meltaguns Immobilise it. A solitary Power Axe Crusader is killed in cc, while the Defiler explodes spectacularly the following turn.

The Meddler moves on.

_________________________________________________________________

Congratulations to all who move on to the next round, and commiserations to those who didn't quite make it. Here are the matchups for Round 2, which should be rolled by the weekend:

Romero's Own vs Zodd

Nero Genesis vs Magpie_Oz

Filler #5 vs Xlioe

CE5511 vs AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

MidnightSun vs returnoftheclown

High_Seraph vs Karnax

Filler #4 vs The Meddler

Angel of Blood vs routine


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Woo Hoo ! :victory:


----------



## returnoftheclown

Hard lines Warsmith7752!

It appears Midnight that I might be slightly outnumbered...


----------



## Angel of Blood

Was all about the 'muthafuckin searchlight' tbh.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Shield your eyes scum of the universe!!!! I shall burn you with my muthafuckin searchlight!!!!!


----------



## Chaosftw

Searchlight has clearly shown its superiority in the 40k universe!


----------



## Nero Genesis

Looks like as the sole contributor to the greater good I must continue onward enlightening you from your barbaric ways. ( I have no idea what I'm up against.)


----------



## CattleBruiser

AAAAAARRRGGGH, curses! But, great choice for a unit entry. I know that everyone who picked mobs of shoota boys must be a really cool person... :biggrin:


----------



## returnoftheclown

Nero Genesis said:


> Looks like as the sole contributor to the greater good I must continue onward enlightening you from your barbaric ways. ( I have no idea what I'm up against.)


Magpie_Oz - Inquisitorial Warband
-> 2 Jokearo Weaponsmiths
-> 4 Warrior Acolytes (Carapace Armour, Laspistol, Stormbolter)
-> 3 Warrior Acolytes (Carapace armour, Laspistol, Plasma Gun)
-> 2 Warrior Acolytes (Flakk Armour, Storm Bolter, Storm Shield)

This apparently...good luck Nero! May your filthy xenos ethereals guide you!


----------



## Zodd

Nice. Evil pointy-ears exterminated.

Next up some Brothers in Arms, sort of.

Romero-pattern Termies from the Dark Side, better incorporate MF-Searchlight in the inventory of the Oblitz. :grin:


----------



## The Sturk

I could have sworn that I had it this time D:

Those searchlights must have gotten in my robotic eyes.


----------



## Archon Dan

Went from 2nd place my first time out to the bottom 16. Ouch. That is so like Striking Scorpions to get blasted right before a charge. Bet they didn't even try to use their Stealth saves.


----------



## Xlioe

Wow my little group of cultists got through. I'm impressed.

Got an interesting fight against them dirty orks


----------



## Angel of Blood

Oh wow, just noticed routines got 2 meltas. This could hurt....


----------



## Magpie_Oz

returnoftheclown said:


> Magpie_Oz - Inquisitorial Warband
> -> 2 Jokearo Weaponsmiths
> -> 4 Warrior Acolytes (Carapace Armour, Laspistol, Stormbolter)
> -> 3 Warrior Acolytes (Carapace armour, Laspistol, Plasma Gun)
> -> 2 Warrior Acolytes (Flakk Armour, Storm Bolter, Storm Shield)
> 
> This apparently...good luck Nero! May your filthy xenos ethereals guide you!


Ironically it's the filthy Xeno Banana Munching Lasconnoneers that you need to be worried about !


----------



## Grokfog

Moral of this game? Bring more bodies!


----------



## Nero Genesis

Well then I know where to assign my 6's to hit then.


----------



## The Sturk

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh wow, just noticed routines got 2 meltas. This could hurt....


I had 4 meltas but you beat me


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well if I get through those two melta shots, combat should be mildly interesting for routine ^^


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

The Sturk said:


> I had 4 meltas but you beat me


Aye but three of them missed. :laugh:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Well what were the chances...
> 
> CattleBruiser - 30 Ork Boyz (2 Big Shootaz, Nob w/ Power Klaw)
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH - 30 Ork Boyz (2 Big Shootaz, Nob w/ Power Klaw)


Ahahahahahahahahaa!!! WTF? What are the chances indeed. You might as well have flipped a coin on that one.

Cattlebruiser - Great fight ya smarky git. I likes it when ya boyz get stukk in good an' all and ya boyz shure browt a good fightin.
But I kinda feel ashamed, I only picked the boyz because I forgot sending Spanner an entry so I just quickly decided to bring something from the one army i consistently lose to. Apparently that was a good move.


----------



## CattleBruiser

bringing orks is always a good move! and remember, Orkses never lose a battle.

now, you have to go out and win the competition. I won't be losing to anyone less.


----------



## MidnightSun

Hard luck Grokfog, you can be as Chosen as you like but a choppa to the face still stings like a bitch!



returnoftheclown said:


> Hard lines Warsmith7752!
> 
> It appears Midnight that I might be slightly outnumbered...


Here's to the Power Klaw, and an inexhaustible number of ablative wounds!

Midnight


----------



## High_Seraph

Almost forgot about this with all the damn drama. Happy to see I got through though. :biggrin: Oh and look who is going to lose to me again if he makes it through return?


----------



## returnoftheclown

High_Seraph said:


> Almost forgot about this with all the damn drama. Happy to see I got through though. :biggrin: Oh and look who is going to lose to me again if he makes it through return?


I would be more concerned about you not making it Seraph. Do not fret though, I'll be sure to crush your pathetic minions if we meet! :grin:



MidnightSun said:


> Here's to the Power Klaw, and an inexhaustible number of ablative wounds!


Ah yes, forgot about that! Its going to be a game of whack the weasel I can tell. You still have a fair amount of shooting though, even with orkish aim. Shame about not having challenges, you would have quite a few re-rolls on hand.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Round 2 Results in!*

And boy do we have some real upsets for you!

_Romero's Own vs Zodd_

The Combi-meltas drop one Obliterator, while the Combi-Flamers wound a second. In return, a combi-flamer Terminator is exploded by Plasma Cannon fire. The Champion and another Terminator are dropped in close combat by the Obliterators, but manage to wipe out the Obliterators along the way.

Romero's Own moves on.


_Nero Genesis vs Magpie_Oz_

The Jokearo roll poorly, only gaining increased weapon range. One Storm Bolter Acolyte dies to Overheats thanks to the Neuroweb, with another plus a Plasma Gunner dying to the Commander. In return the Warband manage to destroy the Shield Drone. No wounds are dealt in close combat. The following turn, the Tau Commander only manages to kill a Storm Shield Acolyte, and suffers three wounds in the process. However, this is partially made up in close combat where a Jokearo and Plasma Gun Acolyte are slain. The final Plasma Gunner overheats the following turn, but not before he deals the final wound to the Commander. As they are not in base-to-base combat, the Failsafe Detonator fails to score any hits.

Magpie_Oz moves on.


_Filler #5 vs Xlioe_

Five Cultists are slain by Shoota-fire, while a whole thirteen Spanna Boyz bite the dust in return. A further six Culists are slain in close combat, but the remaining Boyz are out-horded and wiped out.

Xlioe moves on.


_CE5511 vs AAAAAAAAARRGGHH_

No wounds are scored by the Orks Shootas on the Mutilators. Not one. Even worse for them, they fail to break this curse in the Assault Phase, their attacks just failing to land. In return, the lightning claw morphs shred six Boyz. The following turn starts marginally better, with one Mutilator slain by Shoota-fire. Eight further Boyz are pulverised by Power Maces, but three Mutilators are slain in return. The final one is picked off next turn.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on.


_MidnightSun vs returnoftheclown_

The Great Unclean One rolls Plague Wind for its psychic power, and Cleaving Strike and Touch of Uncreation for its Gifts. Plague Wind is successfully denied by the Orks in the first turn, giving them the opening to inflict a devastating four wounds. The Greater Daemon can only slay four Orks before being overwhelmed and torn shrieking, limb from immaterial limb.

MidnightSun moves on.


_High_Seraph vs Karnax_

A rather short and anti-climactic match, with the Dark Eldar simply obliterating the unsuspecting Ravenwing in a single shooting phase.

Karnax moves on.


_Filler #4 vs The Meddler_

The Jokearo roll the Rending upgrade. A Power Maul Crusader is taken down by the Demo Charge, with three Marauders killed in return. Four more are then slain in close combat for the price of three Crusaders. Three more Marauders are slain by Acolytes, causing the remaining Brutes to flee.

The Meddler moves on.


_Angel of Blood vs routine_

A potentially nasty match up for both sides here, with the threat of melta facing up against the threat of unending blender claws. Three Guardsmen are slain by the Dreadnought in shooting. In return, the Searchlight must have been blinding, as the two meltaguns only manage to Stun (which is promptly ignored by the Death Company Dreadnought), and destroy the Heavy Flamer arm. Even one-handed, the enraged Dreadnought minces ELEVEN Guardsmen, causing the rest to turn tail and run.

Angel of Blood moves on like a badass.

_________________________________________________________________

So, all the fillers are now eliminated leaving us with the Quarter-finals. Congratulations to all those who made it there, and commiserations to those who didn't. The next round will be up later this week, so until then I'll leave you with the matchups:

Karnax vs Angel of Blood

Magpie_Oz vs AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Romero's Own vs Xlioe

MidnightSun vs The Meddler


----------



## Magpie_Oz

yay ! Now my turn to get annihilated by Orks !


----------



## returnoftheclown

:headbutt:
Knew there was too many boyz to deal with!!!


----------



## Romero's Own

Good game Zion. 

Looks like I'm up against even more Chaos for this round


----------



## The Meddler

Umm, you need both arms to get extra attacks (for Angel of Blood's death company dreadnought), and he lost the heavy flamer arm. It's on page 60 of the codex.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Interestingly, the wording says nothing specific about if one arm is destroyed. Though I guess "has two blood talons" is fairly straightforward. Looks like a re-roll is in order then.


----------



## CE5511

Eh, it was fun! At least I lost in a good ole fashioned beatdown k:

Spanner, How many mutilators did I lose there? It looks like you have me down for 5 of them


----------



## MidnightSun

I wouldn't want to presume anything, but this looks like it's headed to an Orky Sivul Waaagh!

Good luck Meddler, and hard luck Clown. In the battle of the big ugly green dude vs 30 little ugly green dudes, it's revealed that quantity has a quality all of it's own.


----------



## Zodd

You're welcome Romeo. :drinks:
.
And thanks yet again for running this Spanner :wink:


----------



## Xlioe

mmmmm get a feeling that my little group of Cults are going to be on the receiving end of some heavy boot stomping from their termie overlords


----------



## Magpie_Oz

The Meddler said:


> Umm, you need both arms to get extra attacks (for Angel of Blood's death company dreadnought), and he lost the heavy flamer arm. It's on page 60 of the codex.





spanner94ezekiel said:


> Interestingly, the wording says nothing specific about if one arm is destroyed. Though I guess "has two blood talons" is fairly straightforward. Looks like a re-roll is in order then.


The weapon destroyed result was on the Heavy Flamer it seems, you don't actually lose the arm. To lose the extra attack you'd need to have had the CCW destroyed.

Check on Page 84 of the BRB.


----------



## Routine

Think about it though Magpie.. if you could destroy what IS specified as a built-in weapon separately from the arm it is attached to, then the reverse would be true, and you could somehow destroy the Dreadnought arm without losing the Heavy Flamer, which doesnt make sense. 

I'm relieved we're in for a re-roll of course, but if I lose legitimately, then well done Angel of Blood (and if I lose in the same way, then thats what I get for being a nooblet and forgetting about the craptastic Morale of Guardsmen)


----------



## Magpie_Oz

It's not about "sense" it's about what is in the rules. You can't destroy the arm.
The result on the damage table is "weapon destroyed" not "arm destroyed"

If you want to talk practicalities then the models clearly have the flamer hanging off the bottom of the arm, very easy to shoot it off and leave the talons operational.


----------



## Routine

Under "Wargear" for the Death Company Dreadnought, the Bloodfist with Built-In Weapon is listed as One Entry, not two separate ones. Therefore it is reasonable to assume that they are treated as One Weapon


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Routine said:


> Under "Wargear" for the Death Company Dreadnought, the Bloodfist with Built-In Weapon is listed as One Entry, not two separate ones. Therefore it is reasonable to assume that they are treated as One Weapon


Yet you can change the fists to talons without losing the "built-ins"

What ever the semantics of it, the Dreadnaught has 4 weapons. Two fists/talons, a H Flamer and a Melta.

Any Weapon destroyed result needs to randomly destroy 1 of these, leaving the others operational.


----------



## Routine

If there were four separate weapons for the purposes of weapons destroyed, it would have four separate weapons listed under "Wargear". There are not, so it does not.

Just so I'm not holding out false hope here Spanner, what's your official ruling on this?


----------



## Routine

Magpie_Oz said:


> If you want to talk practicalities then the models clearly have the flamer hanging off the bottom of the arm, very easy to shoot it off and leave the talons operational.


If your going to bring the model into it, then I'll point out that the Built-In Weapon, whatever it may be, is always attached to the underside of the Fist/Talon. Anything that blows off the Fist/Talon would take the Built-In Weapon with it.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Routine said:


> If your going to bring the model into it, then I'll point out that the Built-In Weapon, whatever it may be, is always attached to the underside of the Fist/Talon. Anything that blows off the Fist/Talon would take the Built-In Weapon with it.


Not necessarily, it could be a simple as something breaking the promethium hose, however all that is irrelevant as we should be going off what the rules say.


----------



## Nero Genesis

Would it be possible to see my results laid out turn by turn. I'm surprised I dealt so little damage and took so much. Also if he overheated how did he do a wound?

I'm just trying to make sure everything got accounted for, like the leadership check at -2 for when he lost close combat.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Nero Genesis said:


> Would it be possible to see my results laid out turn by turn. I'm surprised I dealt so little damage and took so much. Also if he overheated how did he do a wound?
> 
> I'm just trying to make sure everything got accounted for, like the leadership check at -2 for when he lost close combat.


Not sure but it might be rapid fire, one good shot and one that overheats ?


----------



## Nero Genesis

Maybe, I don't know anything about the units so I can't say. I'm just curious as I know I probably won't kill the orks.


----------



## The Meddler

MidnightSun said:


> I wouldn't want to presume anything, but this looks like it's headed to an Orky Sivul Waaagh!
> 
> Good luck Meddler, and hard luck Clown. In the battle of the big ugly green dude vs 30 little ugly green dudes, it's revealed that quantity has a quality all of it's own.


Thanks Here's to hoping I break the greenskin curse


----------



## returnoftheclown

MidnightSun said:


> Good luck Meddler, and hard luck Clown. In the battle of the big ugly green dude vs 30 little ugly green dudes, it's revealed that quantity has a quality all of it's own.


Good game Midnight, Well done! Not much you can do against that many Orks :blackeye:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Nero Genesis said:


> Would it be possible to see my results laid out turn by turn. I'm surprised I dealt so little damage and took so much. Also if he overheated how did he do a wound?
> 
> I'm just trying to make sure everything got accounted for, like the leadership check at -2 for when he lost close combat.





> - Pre-turn preparations: Jokearo rolls a 1 (+1 modifier). Improved Gun Sights.
> - Tau shooting: Plasma Rifle and Missile Pod, three hits, two wounds allocated to Plasma Gun Acolyte and Carapace Storm Bolter Acolyte.
> - Warband shooting: (Neuroweb System Jammers), Storm Bolter shooting (6 hits, 3 wounds, no failed armour saves - one Gets Hot wound), Plasma Gun shooting (4 hits, 4 wounds, one failed invulnerable save), Jokearo Lascannons (0 hits).
> - Close Combat: Tau (2 hits, 1 wound, no failed armour saves), Warband (8 hits, 2 wounds, no failed armour saves)
> 
> - Tau shooting: Plasma Rifle and Missile Pod, three hits, 1 wound allocated to Storm Shield Acolyte, failed invulnerable save.
> - Warband shooting: *Neuroweb System Jammers* Storm Bolters (3 hits, 2 wounds, no failed armour saves), Plasma Guns (3 hits, 2 wounds, 2 unsavable wounds), Jokearo Lascannons (1 hit, 1 wound, 1 unsavable wound).
> - Close Combat: Tau (3 hits, 2 wounds, Jokearo failed armour save, Plasma Gun failed armour save), Warband (5 hits, 1 wound, no failed armour saves)
> MORALE CHECK (Warband): 4 - passed (with -4 modifier).
> 
> - Tau shooting: Plasma Rifle and Missile Pod (4 hits, 4 wounds, 4 unsavable wounds - Jokearo, 2x Carapace Storm Bolter Acolytes, Plasma Gun)
> - Warband shooting: *Neuroweb System Jammers* Storm Bolters (4 hits, 1 wound, no failed armour saves), Jokearo Lascannon (0 hits), Plasma Gun (1 hit, 1 wound, 1 unsavable wound, Gets Hot wound).
> 
> Tau Commander eliminated. Warband survivors - Flak armour Storm Bolter Acolyte.


Hard luck mate, it was damn close.



Routine said:


> If there were four separate weapons for the purposes of weapons destroyed, it would have four separate weapons listed under "Wargear". There are not, so it does not.
> 
> Just so I'm not holding out false hope here Spanner, what's your official ruling on this?


It would appear, upon reading the BRB section on P.84 more closely, that the "arm" is not a weapon specifically. Instead, we have two parts: the Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon (Blood Talon), and the Heavy Flamer. From this it would then seem that one OR the other would be destroyed, and not both. That said, I played with the other ruling all the way through 5th edition (hasn't really been an issue in 6th as I don't see/use many walkers). Also, as routine mentioned, the wargear lists the arm as including both parts.

Final Judgement: I will re-roll the round, but I will use the ruling that they are treated separately.

You think emailing GW could get us a clear answer?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

spanner94ezekiel said:


> You think emailing GW could get us a clear answer?


No, the rule has changed.

5th Ed
"If the walker suffers a weapon destroyed result
and the player chooses the close combat weapon,
the walker loses the bonuses conferred by the
Dreadnought close combat weapon (and any
other weapon built into the same arm)." Page 73

6th Ed
"If one of its additional Melee weapons is destroyed, one bonus Attack is lost. If the destroyed weapon is a Dreadnought close combat weapon,
the Walker loses the bonuses conferred by that Dreadnought
close combat weapon" Page 84


----------



## Routine

Which doesnt actually say whether or not built in weapons are destroyed as well, Magpie. 

However, on closer inspection today, I noticed that the "Weapon Destroyed" result description on the Vehicle Damage Table DOES specify, and does indeed say that Built-In Weapons count as separate Weapons to be destroyed.


----------



## Routine

Btw Spanner, Is this honesty of mine going to bite me in the ass? If so, someone will need to lend me a Nerf-Bat so I can smack myself upside the head


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Routine said:


> Which doesnt actually say whether or not built in weapons are destroyed as well, Magpie.


That's the funny thing with rules; you go off what they do say, not what they don't say.

It's changed from 5th Ed, there is no mention of the arm and all its weapons being destroyed along with the DCCW anymore.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Well fair enough then. The round will be re-rolled regardless as I treated the Weapon Destroyed result as destroying the arm, whilst failing to notice the ruling on Blood Talons gaining additional attacks. I'll get that up for you ASAP.

EDIT:

_Angel of Blood vs routine_

The Dreadnought slays five Guardsmen. In return the Guardsmen fire their meltas, with one hitting, penetrating, and causing the Dreadnought to explode. 

routine moves on.


So that finished in quite an anti-climax. :laugh:


----------



## Archon Dan

Ohh. A reversal! That kinda sucks. Looking at the battles this round, I'm glad my Scorpions died early on. Being caught in an explosion is probably less painful than some of the other ways units are dropping.

Interesting about the built-in weapons too. Funny how we still are finding rule changes a year later. But these fiddly little bits also don't come up too often for many of us. So, they can be easy to overlook.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Xlioe

Any news on the next round?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Yeh been away for a few days, so I should get it up soon.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Finally! The QF Results are in!

*Karnax vs routine:

*The Kabalite Warriors inflict eleven wounds on the Guardsmen, but they go even better and drop sixteen Kabalites. Unfortunately for the Imperials, they must have left their uplifting primers at home, as they fail their Leadership check, whilst the four remaining Dark Eldar get away scot free.

Karnax moves on.


*Magpie_Oz vs AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH:

*The Jokearo roll Rending for their upgrade, and with it the Warband slay nine Orks. Return fire is pretty evenly spread, dropping one Jokearo, two Storm Bolters, one Plasma Gun and the Flakk Armour Storm Bolter. Thanks to Mob Rule the Orks stick around - the Warband not so, after rolling an impressive 11 for their Leadership check.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on.


*Romero's Own vs Xlioe:

*Straight out of the gates, seven Cultists get absolutely pasted. Return fire is decent however, as they manage to slay two of their Terminator overlords. In close combat another six Cultists are splattered, but again manage to drop another Terminator. Another Terminator is slain the following shooting phase, and the Champion (after whiffing his shots) is brought down with pointy sticks and discarded rubble.

Xlioe moves on.


*MidnightSun vs The Meddler:

*The Jokearo roll the increased range upgrade - AKA useless. Despite this setback the Warband slay six Orks. Return fire produces a mix of casualties again, consisting of:
- 1 medium-rare Jokearo
- 1 Sauted Power Axe Crusader
- 1 oven-roasted Power Maul Crusader
- 1 lightly toasted Meltagunner
- and 1 barbequed Death Cult Assassin.
The remainder manage to cut down another seven Orks, but are wiped out by the end of the turn.

MidnightSun moves on.


_____________________________________________________________________________________

So, looks like the grunts are out on top this game. The Semi-final matchups look a little like this:

MidnightSun vs Karnax

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH vs Xlioe

Results for this round, and hopefully the final will be up tomorrow. I am then away for two weeks, in which time people can either wait for my return, or I believe *Archon Dan* was interested in running something. Something else that may be of interest in my absence, is Magpie_Oz's TEWT. 

Good luck to all still in for the upcoming rounds!


----------



## Archon Dan

I was indeed interested. Not trying to steal from Spanner. I had an idea for an Ultimate Unit Game and he suggested I run it in his absence. I will have things underway by Monday evening. Keep an eye open for, UUG: Hekatarii Arena.


----------



## Routine

29 vs 4 and they run away... bahahahahaha! 

Thats what I get for ignoring the fact that leadership actually factored into the UUG this time:headbutt:

Congrats Karnax, good luck in the next round!


----------



## Routine

I have to ask Spanner, was it a 9, a 10, an 11, or a 12 that I failed on?

Because if it was any of the last 3, even a commisar wouldnt have helped, in which case there isnt much I could have done to prevent that... if only guardsmen had Mob-Rule...


----------



## Karnax

Routine said:


> 29 vs 4 and they run away... bahahahahaha!
> 
> Thats what I get for ignoring the fact that leadership actually factored into the UUG this time:headbutt:
> 
> Congrats Karnax, good luck in the next round!


Cheers, ithought you would win that one simply through numbers 

@spanner, which four guys were the last one's standing? Just out of curiosity.

Good luck to you Midnight


----------



## Xlioe

Wow seems a big group of cultists can do wonders...


----------



## Archon Dan

For any of you who haven't already signed up, I'm running a game while Spanner is away. If you are interested, there is still time to sign up. It's in the General 40K section because you need special clearance to start a thread here.


----------

